# Rakete auf Abwegen - 1 Meldung



## krawutz (15 Feb. 2016)

​
*Die Amis erfinden aber auch immer wieder neue Verteidigungsstrategien.*


----------



## comatron (15 Feb. 2016)

Die Kubaner hätten warten sollen. Im nächsten Flugzeug war vielleicht die dazu passende Drohne.


----------



## wolf2000 (15 Feb. 2016)

Nachbau= Kubanische Zigarre


----------

